# Protective over wife



## Fisher (Jun 6, 2011)

I adopted a Shepard 3 years ago, she is now 5. She is very protective over my wife. She growls at me when I come I into bedroom, barks when I come home, and blocks me when I come near wife. I remove her from the house, send her to the crate. She is very well behaved, listen perfectly. She has no issues with other dogs and most people. My major concern is she has gone after mailman when wife was home

```
:mad:
```
and family friend in the driveway. She has not bit anyone, but am worried. She looks at we as the alpha. These issues only happen when wife is home. Any advice


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She's resource guarding your wife- nip it in the butt now!!! Look up NILIF and have the wife follow it. Do not allow the dog in your bedroom she's thinks it is her space apparently, and don't let her nudge you away from your wife either....you put the ring on her finger after all She needs a firm hand not in the way of hitting by the way, but in the area of boundaries instead. This doesn't mean you must follow NILIF forever or ban her from the room and your wife permanently but until she understands she's not bos and does not control your wife you need to be strict about it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Agree with Zoey's mom. This is not protection: it's possession. She feels that your wife is "hers" and is trying to keep her all to herself. YOUR WIFE needs to correct this behavior and let the dog know that she doesn't belong to the dog; it's the other way around.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Time to get out the NILF program... Gonna be a rough ride for a while...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with the others: this is resource guarding and your wife is the one that needs to correct him for it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Fisher said:


> I adopted a Shepard 3 years ago, she is now 5. She is very protective over my wife. She growls at me when I come I into bedroom, barks when I come home, and blocks me when I come near wife. I remove her from the house, send her to the crate. She is very well behaved, listen perfectly. She has no issues with other dogs and most people. My major concern is she has gone after mailman when wife was home
> 
> ```
> :mad:
> ...


Your WIFE needs to step it up and help with this. Not just you. 

Many people love when our dogs 'protect' us. So brave. 

But it's not REAL protection when it's from family and friends and people that aren't a threat. Interesting that it makes your wife 'weak' in your dogs eyes cause she's so pathetic she needs guarding all the time and can't take care of herself. Bet that's not what your wife thinks is happening (that she's weak and pathetic and can't deal with anything... ?).

Your WIFE needs to immediately stand up and move the dog when the FIRST part of the growl comes out. So the dog learns that growling makes mom step it up and TAKE CONTROL! Your wife should take the dog by the collar (leash if needed to keep it on the dog initiall) and MOVE the dog to a dog bed or crate or even outside of the room when this happens.

Your WIFE needs to show she's in charge. She's the leader. Things are just fine so the dog can calm down and listen. 

Our dogs are so much happier when they know the Leadership order in the house and that THEY aren't expected to be 100% on guard 100% of the time and have to ignore their 'stupid/weak' humans futile blathering because they KNOW their role is to overreact and freak out inappropriately.

Cause they haven't BEEN TAUGHT ANY DIFFERENTLY! Calm and control leadership skills are needed to be shown by your wife and by you. But if your wife actually kind of likes these behaviors (my big strong dog is protecting me) rather than realizing the actual fact that her dog thinks she is entirely useless and weak and must be ignored........ you will have an uphill struggle to fix this on your own. 

And someone may get hurt, either you OR the mailman, or some small child.....

If you get the TV show 'It's Me of the Dog' on Animal Planet........ quite of few shows deal very well with this issue cause it's not uncommon that we humans mix up the situation and don't nip it in the bud. Since some dogs have to get put down (killed) when the issue isn't dealt with it is serious.

Look familiar????


----------

